

Show HN: Helper - World's First Real Shot Video Comic Book for iPad - bbayer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/helper/id655015769?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2

======
bbayer
For those who is interested in comic books, you can find this really
interesting. For the concept you can check the trailer
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1E3PsGMp38](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1E3PsGMp38)

~~~
frameworkninja
Amazing work! Actually I am not very interested in comic books but definitely
I will buy it.

